# Picture of the Day



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2008)

Puritan girls know how to take sermon notes:


----------



## py3ak (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't you think that the Puritans probably used Macs?


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Sep 3, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Don't you think that the Puritans probably used Macs?


----------



## kalawine (Sep 3, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Don't you think that the Puritans probably used Macs?



No! They were Reformed and much more advanced in their sancification than that!


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 3, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Don't you think that the Puritans probably used Macs?



Amen brother!

Andrew, fix the red eye. Not a good look for her.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 3, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Don't you think that the Puritans probably used Macs?



Don't you know that that PC stands for Puritan Computer?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Chris, much obliged for your assistance!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2008)

Good stuff... 

Where is that pic taken Andrew?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 4, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Good stuff...
> 
> Where is that pic taken Andrew?



Here is the source (not a good one at that):

PEARL: The Blog » Blog Archive » The Goodspeed Diaries, Part 9


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 4, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Don't you think that the Puritans probably used Macs?


Don't think that was possible, Ruben.... they were roundheads, and to own a Mac you have to have a ponytail.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 4, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Don't you think that the Puritans probably used Macs?



Only when they were in the stocks or under church discipline.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, I'm sure the _nonconformist_ Puritans at a minimum had Firefox and Open Office instead of Microsoft all down the line.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 4, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think that the Puritans probably used Macs?
> ...



You got it backwards. Under church discipline you're forced to use Windows. And Vista at that. It'll go something like this:

1) Turn on computer, watch it crash
2) After it reboots, move mouse, watch it crash
3) After it reboots, again, load Firefox (some relief for the poor wretch), watch it crash
4) After it reboots, get used to this, decide to type up a paper, finish your paper and during the save, wait for it, it crashes
5) Call your friend who has a pilot's license, go up in the plane over an unpopulated area, drop computer, watch it crash, go home, buy a Mac, rejoice


----------



## Staphlobob (Sep 4, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> 1) Turn on computer, watch it crash
> 2) After it reboots, move mouse, watch it crash
> 3) After it reboots, again, load Firefox (some relief for the poor wretch), watch it crash
> 4) After it reboots, get used to this, decide to type up a paper, finish your paper and during the save, wait for it, it crashes
> 5) Call your friend who has a pilot's license, go up in the plane over an unpopulated area, drop computer, watch it crash, go home, buy a Mac, rejoice





Though I use a pc, that was great. And so true! (I may buy a Mac later this year.)


----------

